# Convertir salida stereo en mono?



## theghostmen (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola! Tengo una duda, por lo que tengo entendido si uno tiene un amplificador stereo que entrega 15W por canal, estos no se pueden unir a la salida como para obtener 30W en un solo canal no?
La duda viene porque tengo un TPA3110 stereo de 2x15W. y el datasheet dice esto:
•15-W/ch into an 8-Ω Loads at 10% THD+N From a 16-V Supply
• 30-W into a 4-Ω Mono Load at 10% THD+N From a 16-V Supply
Como decia eso me generó duda
Datasheet: http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tpa3110d2.pdf
No se si se refiere al integrado en si, y no a la plaqueta armada que compré. En este caso, no será posible unir las salidas no? se quema?
Gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 5, 2020)

NO, ese NO FUNCIONA EN MODO PUENTE, tengo, sin exagerar, comprados más de 100 circuitos de esos, sin caja, con caja de PVC, con caja de aluminio, con control de tonos, sin ellos , estéreo, en puente, mono, 2.1, etc.....y regalados a todo vecino, de clase D de aliexpress, ese no está mal, pero no lleva disipador, el TPA3116D2 lo tengo por 11 euros (9 dólares ) en 100+100 con caja y todo y cabe en la palma de mi mano, lo alimento con fuentes de PC o de 12V/5A y te puedes morir como suena, mas de 40 años montando DIY audio, ( eso sí , el placer de montar algo es indescriptible) y NO HE VISTO NUNCA NADA PARECIDO, ni en los comercios de equipos de audio de las marcas generalistas, lo atacas con lo que sea, móvil, mp3, pc, etc..... le conectas unos buenos altavoces y como suena ..... investiga y mira ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Es absolutamente increíble como van, como suenan y lo baratísimos que son ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ respondiendo a tu pregunta, también los venden en modo bridge y mono, pero ESE NO. Mira bien al comprar......
Un saludo.
P.D.: Creo que estás en España como yo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> . . . P.D.: Creo que estás en España como yo.


Nop, es de Bs. As. Argentina



			http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tpa3110d2.pdf
		


Esa placa trabaja en modo "Puente" (bridge) *NO *puede volver a ponerse en puente


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 5, 2020)

Nop, es de Bs. As. Argentina

Pues ¡¡¡¡ Viva Argentina, el Papa, Maradona y los asados ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ¡¡¡¡¡ Y las bellas mujeres argentinas, los chicos menos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
 Cuidaros mucho del CORONAVIRUS...…. es un DRAMA aquí en España y ahora, desgraciadamente le toca a América, NO SALGAIS, el otro día vimos en España las colas en Buenos Aires para cobrar las pensiones en los bancos, por Dios ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Quedaros en casa ¡¡¡¡¡¡ va a ser una debacle...……. Si tenéis dudas preguntar a los que lo estamos padeciendo, nos están contando lo que quieren los diferentes paises……....
UN ABRAZO.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

Seguramente se pueda poner en paralelo las entradas y salidas y trabajarlo con parlante de menor impedancia cuarentena-cuarentona


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente se pueda poner en paralelo las entradas y salidas y trabajarlo con parlante de menor impedancia cuarentena-cuarentona


NO RECOMIENDO EXPERIMENTOS, las salidas Horacio ya están en puente, no está el negativo a masa...…………..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

No es experimento , lo he hecho , unes entradas y unes salidas negativas entre si y positivas entre si.

Funcionan cada una en puente y a su vez en paralelo 

Fijate que te venden potencias 150+150 o 300 "mona" . . .  ellos mismos te lo indican !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 5, 2020)

Gracias Horacio, nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más...…….
Un abrazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2020)

No guta idea 2M  , habría que ver si ese IC permite conexión en paralelo, caso contrario

​


----------



## theghostmen (Abr 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es experimento , lo he hecho , unes entradas y unes salidas negativas entre si y positivas entre si.
> 
> Funcionan cada una en puente y a su vez en paralelo
> 
> ...


Básicamente eso se me ocurría hacer. Nomás que en la entrada de audio convertida también a mono. Entonces funcionará sin quemarse?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

Lo he hecho Fogo con esos de 10+10  "Guasts"

Si , funciona bien , tampoco abuses y quieras cargarlo con 1 Ohm


----------



## theghostmen (Abr 5, 2020)

Pues. Mi idea era conectarlo con un altavoz que tengo de 35w 8 ohm. Cómo tendría que hacer si decía 30w a 4 ohm?
Y se puede poner el parlante alejado de este integrado enviando el audio por un cable de unos 30m quizá? No importa si pierde un poco de volumen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

Si dice 30 Watts a 4 Ohms , pues a 8 Ohms dará 15 Watts , y sumando la impedancia de 30 mts. de cable algo menos.

Conectala así :


----------



## theghostmen (Abr 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si dice 30 Watts a 4 Ohms , pues a 8 Ohms dará 15 Watts , y sumando la impedancia de 30 mts. de cable algo menos.
> 
> Conectala así :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188509


Lo probaré. Una consulta, el datasheet decia que se podían poner parlantes de 4 y 8 ohm. En un caso entregaba en stereo 15w 8 ohm. Entonces si sumo las salidas, porque me entregaría 15w conectandole el parlante de 8 ohm?
Gracias por toda la data


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 5, 2020)

Eso que dice @DOSMETROS se llama PBTL (parallel bridge tied load) y lo que permite es que un amplificador que ya está en BTL le puedas poner una carga menor.
Una pregunta, eso del PBTL se puede hacer con amplificadores AB? Cuatro amplificadores dos en puente y otros dos en puente luego estos dos se conectan en paralelo, se puede?


----------



## theghostmen (Abr 5, 2020)

Bueno. Hice la prueba en un protoboard y no noto diferencia conectando el parlante en un solo canal y uniendo los canales


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Una pregunta, eso del PBTL se puede hacer con amplificadores AB? Cuatro amplificadores dos en puente y otros dos en puente luego estos dos se conectan en paralelo, se puede?


De poder....se puede, pero los amplificadores deberían ser iguales y colocar algunas resistencias de bajo valor a la salida para ecualizar los puntos de trabajo.
Ahora, con amplificadores diferentes no te lo recomiendo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

theghostmen dijo:


> Bueno. Hice la prueba en un protoboard y no noto diferencia conectando el parlante en un solo canal y uniendo los canales



Claro , ya te lo expliqué , con parlante de 4 o 2 Ohms si la verías. ¿ Cual es la idea de a todo obtenerle el "máximo beneficio" ? Mejor que trabaje en paz , no exigido.

Con que tensión lo estás alimentando y cual es la máxima permitida ?


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> De poder....se puede, pero los amplificadores deberían ser iguales y colocar algunas resistencias de bajo valor a la salida para ecualizar los puntos de trabajo.
> Ahora, con amplificadores diferentes no te lo recomiendo...


Sí claro, todos iguales, es que tengo un receptor AV (STR-k1600) que tiene 6 canales y solo uso 2 de ellos, que son las dos torres, y el resto de canales no los uso, entonces my idea es hacer PBTL con esos 4 canales, pero me tocaría cambiar el transformador por uno de mayor potencia, más corriente y la misma tensión.
Esto para conectar un subwoofer de 4Ohm. Cuando se acabe esto del coronavirus y la cuarentena comprare las cosas para hacer la prueba, porque ni estaño tengo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

Podés ir probando a bajo volumen  , con esos 4 movés el sub y con los otros 2 los canales , un 2.1 

Hay un muchacho de aqúi del foro que calentaba las placas con pistola de aire caliente , las golpeaba y reciclaba ese estaño para soldar . . .  mamita querida . . .


----------



## theghostmen (Abr 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , ya te lo expliqué , con parlante de 4 o 2 Ohms si la verías. ¿ Cual es la idea de a todo obtenerle el "máximo beneficio" ? Mejor que trabaje en paz , no exigido.
> 
> Con que tensión lo estás alimentando y cual es la máxima permitida ?


Pues lo alimento con 16v como decía el datasheet para obtener los 15w por canal a 8 ohm. La idea era que suene un poquito más fuerte. Pero al final como suenan igual el día de mañana cuando lo instale veré si cambia en algo puentearlo en paralelo o conecto otro altavoz más. Iba a ser usado como altavoz tipo buscapersonas. Gracias por todo


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés ir probando a bajo volumen  , con esos 4 movés el sub y con los otros 2 los canales , un 2.1
> 
> Hay un muchacho de aqúi del foro que calentaba las placas con pistola de aire caliente , las golpeaba y reciclaba ese estaño para soldar . . .  mamita querida . . .


Placas tengo,lo que no tengo es pistola de aire caliente, tampoco tengo cable blindado, estoy usando cable USB y funcionan bastante bien.



theghostmen dijo:


> Pues lo alimento con 16v como decía el datasheet para obtener los 15w por canal a 8 ohm. La idea era que suene un poquito más fuerte. Pero al final como suenan igual el día de mañana cuando lo instale veré si cambia en algo puentearlo en paralelo o conecto otro altavoz más. Iba a ser usado como altavoz tipo buscapersonas. Gracias por todo


Es que ese es el propósito de PBTL poder cargarlo con menos Ohm, si haces PBTL y le conectas la misma impedancia no vas a ganar nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> no tengo es pistola de aire caliente


 
Con el fuego de la hornalla


----------



## capitanp (Abr 5, 2020)

AAAAhhh justo tengo una plaquita de estas y estaba viendo el tema de la portadora de AM (si AM todavía no lo tengo claro pero ese no es el tema) vi que poniendo el canal L a masa las cuatro salidas se ponen en modo bridge pero no así como lo conecto 2M, la variable del asunto es la frecuencia de portadora del clase D
y el circuito es totalmente diferente







Aca esta lo de AM que supongo que es para no hacer interferencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

Claro , para eso habría que operar la plaquita que venden comercialmente , no?


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 7, 2020)

Bueno, la operación fue completamente exitosa, conecté los 4 Amplificadores en PBTL y no exploto nada, y para mi sorpresa el pequeño transformador no resultó ser tan pequeño, pudo entregar 12A (6A en el canal PBTL y 3A por cada Torre) aún así la tensión cae bastante, de 50V en vació cae a 36V, tendria que cambiar transformador, puente de diodos y capacitores
pero el disipador se calentó rápidamente, así que le coloque un cooler de PC, ahora con música se mantiene, con dedimetro, a 46°_C_ .
Al principio hice la prueba sin las resistencias de salida, pero todo fue un caos, cada etapa entregaban la corriente que querían, después le coloque las resistencias en las salidas como me dijo @Dr. Zoidberg , le coloque de 0.33Ohms eran las que tenia, y todo mejoro ahora las corrientes se reparten muy bien, las diferencia mas grande fue de 9mA

Como no tengo para hacer un inversor de señal estoy usando Equalizer APO, se los recomiendo muchisimo, desde ahí copio las señales L y R y luego las sumos al canal C (central) y al canal SUB (subwoofer), invierto la señal del canal C y les aplico filtro pasa bajo LR 24dB/Oct con corte en 80Hz a ambos canales y a los canales L y R les aplico filtro pasa alto también en 80Hz y así tengo un 2.1 que está sonando de maravilla.


Hice un diagrama para que se entienda mejor


----------



## capitanp (Abr 7, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Bueno, la operación fue completamente exitosa, conecté los 4 Amplificadores en PBTL y no exploto nada, y para mi sorpresa el pequeño transformador no resultó ser tan pequeño, pudo entregar 12A (6A en el canal PBTL y 3A por cada Torre) aún así la tensión cae bastante, de 50V en vació cae a 36V, tendria que cambiar transformador, puente de diodos y capacitores
> pero el disipador se calentó rápidamente, así que le coloque un cooler de PC, ahora con música se mantiene, con dedimetro, a 46°_C_ .Ver el archivo adjunto 188639
> Al principio hice la prueba sin las resistencias de salida, pero todo fue un caos, cada etapa entregaban la corriente que querían, después le coloque las resistencias en las salidas como me dijo @Dr. Zoidberg , le coloque de 0.33Ohms eran las que tenia, y todo mejoro ahora las corrientes se reparten muy bien, las diferencia mas grande fue de 9mA
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188640Ver el archivo adjunto 188641
> ...




Esto va aqui?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Bueno, la operación fue completamente exitosa, conecté los 4 Amplificadores en PBTL y no exploto nada, y para mi sorpresa el pequeño transformador no resultó ser tan pequeño, pudo entregar 12A (6A en el canal PBTL y 3A por cada Torre) aún así la tensión cae bastante, de 50V en vació cae a 36V, tendria que cambiar transformador, puente de diodos y capacitores
> pero el disipador se calentó rápidamente, así que le coloque un cooler de PC, ahora con música se mantiene, con dedimetro, a 46°_C_ .Ver el archivo adjunto 188639
> Al principio hice la prueba sin las resistencias de salida, pero todo fue un caos, cada etapa entregaban la corriente que querían, después le coloque las resistencias en las salidas como me dijo @Dr. Zoidberg , le coloque de 0.33Ohms eran las que tenia, y todo mejoro ahora las corrientes se reparten muy bien, las diferencia mas grande fue de 9mA
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188640Ver el archivo adjunto 188641
> ...


Vale la pena aplaudirlo y mucho!!!!!


----------



## capitanp (Abr 7, 2020)

Ah ya entendí, bueno con una configuración case AB es más fácil, no tenes que lidiar con el desfase de portadora del clase D


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Ah ya entendí, bueno con una configuración case AB es más fácil, no tenes que lidiar con el desfase de portadora del clase D


Depende la tecnica que se use para generar la clase D.
Si son auto-oscilantes vas muerto, pero si son controlados por un reloj común, el acople es mucho mas simple.


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vale la pena aplaudirlo y mucho!!!!!


Gracias Dr. Más adelante le haré el inversor de señal y su crossover LR 24dB/Oct y dejar todo integrado y más limpio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2020)

Me encantó el reciclado 🙌🙌🙌


----------



## Tecnolenny (Mar 21, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es experimento , lo he hecho , unes entradas y unes salidas negativas entre si y positivas entre si.
> 
> Funcionan cada una en puente y a su vez en paralelo
> 
> ...


Esto lo puedo hacer cuan cualquier amplificador? o que debo tener en cuenta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2021)

Tecnolenny dijo:


> Esto lo puedo hacer cuan cualquier amplificador? o que debo tener en cuenta?



Eso es para salidas puente estéreo integradas.


----------

